# Possible Purchase



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't know money-wise, but she looks very nice to me.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I would have to see her move. But i really don't like her neck, its a tad long. She looks like she would be a decent mover. form the pictures alone and from what little you have said i'd say she is worth 2,000. But thats just from what i can see.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

.Delete. said:


> I would have to see her move. But i really don't like her neck, its a tad long. She looks like she would be a decent mover. form the pictures alone and from what little you have said i'd say she is worth 2,000. But thats just from what i can see.


agreed ^^^
Her neck is long, and there's something about her back that I don't like. She possibly has a pigeon chest, but I can't really tell that well. She looks high in the withers...but only in some pictures.

Like you said her eyes look kinda funny, but since you said it isn't like that I won't comment on it :wink: 

She is really flash and looks like a nice mare. 

I have to agree with Delete though. I'd say she's worth around $2000-$3000 here where I live. If you haven't already, go and check her out. See how she moves and listens. Horses that have nice gaits will have a higher price.

HAHA! :lol: I was just looking at the Pedigree....that horse is related to my boy


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I do like her coloring, but I wouldn't but her as a western pleasure horse at all.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

she's cute, but I'd want to see how she rides and moves before I would think about $4,500..... also her pedigree would pay a big part in the price too


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Just looking at her pedigree... What's her hypp status?
And $4500 doesn't seem like too much if she moves well and her training is good.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Because 4,500 is starting to be a bit more significant in cost I would want to see her move. Hard to give my opinion by looking only at the photos.
I found the back to be a bit long but the neck balances is it a little more. Do you know why they are selling the horse? do you know how much training was done?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Her blood lines arn't that good.


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

I think she's got a nice face. Her neck is a bit long, but geeze guys, she's only 4. QH's can be late bloomers and she could still grow and fill out!

I think she's very nice looking.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i like her aswell. I don't see anything wrong jumping out at me. I also love her coloring. Have you been out to see her yet? What do you think of her?


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

I have a pinto so her coloring stands out to me because I love it!! Very nice coloring and evenly done. I am not good at all on confo so I won't say anything else ha ha ha


from the pics $4500 sounds decent but I would want to see her move


----------

